# ID this transmitter?



## martinihenry (Jan 29, 2007)

Anybody know what kind of transmitter that is on the far right? It RESEMBLES a US Navy TDE, but it's different. The caption calls it a TDE, but is it a remodel? Or...was there a post-war, civilian version of the TDE?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4141398039/


Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Jason


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks more like a control panel out of a power station than a transmitter


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

It is very similar to an ST450: MF Tx on the right, HF on the left with common PSU below. I can't quite read the long name on the label at top centre but will keep trying. At first glance it looks german in style and layout.


----------

